# WE WON WOOO HOOO WE WON



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was talking with my brother in law today

he likes his guns as much as i like mine

he told me that he heard from a guy at a gun shop that Mn Gov Mark Dayton signed the bill into law making surpresors legal here in Mn

not that i doubted him but i had to look it up tonight

i can not believe that he signed it into law,especially since he said that he was not interested in to changing the gun laws here in Mn.

we had a special session here in our state because our local politicians could get their jobs done on time

he wanted things that most of them didnt want,they wanted things that he didnt want(like 4 new gun laws)

but i guess the special session paid off

he gave them some of what they wanted, and they gave him some of what he wanted

i am so ecstatic that he gave in on the new gun laws

also that he got the money that he wanted for some early child learning programs

all in all its win win situation for the citizens of this state

not to mention

now i get to go look for a gun with a threaded barrel,and a suppressor for it

plus one for each of my AR's

but i also need to check on the requirements of owner ship on them

but no matter what it is, i am sure i will qualify for ownership

and WILL be a proud owner of at least one

WOOOOO HOOOO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's good news ! Congrats !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats good news Tim, its finaly coming out that suppressors aren't just for assassins !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats. But what are the new gun laws...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

along with silencers becoming legal

we no longer need to inform the dept of public safety that we will be caring when going to the state capital

if one is already issued a permit to carry the state is already notified that we are legal to carry

also they passed a law that if we are legal to buy guns and ammo in our home state of Mn,we are legal to buy in any other state

plus in a declared state of emergency public safety officers will not be allowed to confiscate fire arms from citizens legal to own them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Regaining rights is tough. Now, if there were no $300 tax so that we can save our hearing and to be polite to our neighbors, it would make even more sense.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good news but can you hunt with them we can still not in michigan and we have been able to own them for afew years now hope its not the same for you


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

to my understanding they will be legal for hunting,or plinking at the range

we have a lot of indoor ranges springing up here in Mn

we have 3 in my town,and i can think of 6 more that are all less than an hours drive


----------

